# Who landed this sweet job?



## MMike (Dec 6, 2006)

Just read that John McCain hired a snow plow to follow him around to all his campaign stops.Which one of you guys landed this sweet job and how much are you charging?

Did he also hire a Bob Cat to trail behind and scoop up all the crap? Plow him a path back to Arizona and tell him he missed the boat by skipping the conservative events. (after you collect of course)

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2007/03/17/mccain_hires_snowplows_to_clear_his_way/


----------

